# Speed sensor?



## jettro (Jun 7, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where the speed sensor is that feed the speedometer in 95 HB?
If ABS is unhooked will speedometer still work?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it's on the right side of the trans, about half way back.. unless you have a 4wd... then it's
mounted on the transfer case (top)


----------



## darkie (Oct 23, 2007)

SPEEDO said:


> it's on the right side of the trans, about half way back.. unless you have a 4wd... then it's
> mounted on the transfer case (top)


I need to disable the speedo on a 2006 3.0TD HB, would unplugging the speedo sensor do the trick?
where do I find the speeedo sensor?
PS. It's a 4x4.

******


----------

